# BCS: noćas vs. sinoć



## nexy

Moved from here.



slavic_one said:


> Noćas is not only last night, could be also night that is about to come.



That is right but in this example *noćas* is a better word choice than *sinoć*. Here the perfect tense (sam sanjao) clearly indicates that *noćas* refers to 'last night'.


----------



## phosphore

nexy said:


> That is right but in this example *noćas* is a better word choice than *sinoć*. Here the perfect tense (sam sanjao) clearly indicates that *noćas* refers to 'last night'.


 
For me "sinoć" means "last evening" and "noćas" "last night" (if used with past tenses, "this night" if used with present or future tenses) so I would clearly say "noćas sam te sanjao".


----------



## kudikamo

Regarding to "noćas", I've just remembered the Bijelo Dugme's song (rock ballad): "Sanjao sam noćas da te nemam".

It is good sometimes to see the use given in cultural works and not only to rely on our own language competence, because even as native speakers (or especially due to this fact) we should be suspicious of what we think we know.


----------



## dark_helmut

Noćas, as well as letos, proletos etc. means _last_ night, _last_ summer, _last_ spring etc. Many native Serbian speakers make a mistake and use them in the meaning of the night to come, spring/summer to come etc. It's interesting that the same mistake is present in Croatia.

_Sinoć_ is last evening or early night and is almost always used to denote the time of night before going to bed, not the part spent in sleeping. *Noćas sam te sanjao* (*sanjala,* if the speaker is female) is a correct translation.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

dark_helmut said:


> Noćas, as well as letos, proletos etc. means _last_ night, _last_ summer, _last_ spring etc.


 
Interesting. In Slovenian, *letos* means "this year" and *nocoj* means "tonight".


----------



## phosphore

dark_helmut said:


> Noćas, as well as letos, proletos etc. means _last_ night, _last_ summer, _last_ spring etc. Many native Serbian speakers make a mistake and use them in the meaning of the night to come, spring/summer to come etc. It's interesting that the same mistake is present in Croatia.
> 
> _Sinoć_ is last evening or early night and is almost always used to denote the time of night before going to bed, not the part spent in sleeping. *Noćas sam te sanjao* (*sanjala,* if the speaker is female) is a correct translation.


 
I disagree. Danas, večeras mean today, tonight, noćas, proletos, letos, jesenas, zimus, mean this night, this spring, this summer, this autumn, this winter, either the one before, or the one to come. There is no mistake.


----------



## slavic_one

dark_helmut said:


> Noćas, as well as letos, proletos etc. means _last_ night, _last_ summer, _last_ spring etc. Many native Serbian speakers make a mistake and use them in the meaning of the night to come, spring/summer to come etc. It's interesting that the same mistake is present in Croatia.
> 
> _Sinoć_ is last evening or early night and is almost always used to denote the time of night before going to bed, not the part spent in sleeping. *Noćas sam te sanjao* (*sanjala,* if the speaker is female) is a correct translation.



http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=eF1vWRY=
In Croatia, noćas is also a night to come, and it's not a mistake. Don't know for Serbian, tho.


----------



## Veverica

In the south of Serbia people use letos, zimus, jesenas… for this summer, this winter, this autumn… In other areas for this summer you would use -na leto- (this construction is also used in the south). And when it’s about noćas I think that you can use it for both, future and past, although I would rather use it in the meaning of last night, probably because of analogy with letos, zimus… 
  Sanjao/Sanjala sam te noćas (prošle noći).


----------



## nexy

Veverica said:


> In the south of Serbia people use letos, zimus, jesenas… for this summer, this winter, this autumn… In other areas for this summer you would use -na leto- (this construction is also used in the south). And when it’s about noćas I think that you can use it for both, future and past, although I would rather use it in the meaning of last night, probably because of analogy with letos, zimus…
> Sanjao/Sanjala sam te noćas (prošle noći).



I absolutely agree. I use letos, zimus, jesenas… only and exclusively when referring to '*last* summer, winter, autumn'. I say 'na leto' when referring to 'this summer'.


----------



## dark_helmut

Ne znam, meni se koža naježi kad čujem „_Letos_ ćemo ići u Grčku, a _zimus_ u Češku“, a zaista sve više ljudi tako govori. Čujem i da kažu u sred bela dana „_Noćas_ ćemo ići u grad“ i slično, ali ja tu koristim izraze: na leto, na zimu, uveče. 

Istina, može se reći _noćas_ ako je već pao mrak, za ostatak noći koji tek sledi. Možda i nisam u pravu, ovo je samo moj jezički osećaj.


----------



## Majalj

I may be totally wrong here, but I would use "noćas" when talking about the middle of the night, but "sinoć" when talking about something that happened before I went to bed. 

"Noćas sam te sanjala." but "Sinoć sam gledala televiziju do kasno."

Also, I would use "noćas" to talk about the past night in the morning. In the afternoon of the same day I would say "sinoć".


----------



## DenisBiH

Kad već govorimo o jezičkom osjećaju, meni je "Noćas sam te sanjao" totalno neprirodno i nisam siguran da li uopće koristim noćas u značenju prošle noći.


----------



## Veverica

A recimo večeras... rekla bih - "Večeras izlazimo" (mada isto i "Izlazimo uveče"), ali i posle sastanka sa prijateljima koji je trajao npr. od 20h do 24h rekla bih "Lepo sam se provela večeras". Trebalo bi proveriti šta je od ovoga deo standardnog, šta substandardnog jezika... Kada bih morala da se opredelim za isključivo jednu upotrebu pre bih koristila ove priloge (letos, noćas...) za prošlost.


----------



## Veverica

DenisBiH said:


> Kad već govorimo o jezičkom osjećaju, meni je "Noćas sam te sanjao" totalno neprirodno i nisam siguran da li uopće koristim noćas u značenju prošle noći.



Zanimljivo, meni je neprirodnija upotreba -noćas- za budućnost 

Recimo ustaneš i pričaš sa nekom osobom koja ti je bliska i koju si sanjao te noći, kako bi to rekao?


----------



## DenisBiH

Veverica said:


> Zanimljivo, meni je neprirodnija upotreba -noćas- za budućnost
> 
> Recimo ustaneš i pričaš sa nekom osobom koja ti je bliska i koju si sanjao te noći, kako bi to rekao?




Ili sinoć ili samo "sanjao sam te". Noćas me automatski upućuje na budućnost.


----------



## phosphore

Mislim da bih ja rekao _"sanjao sam te_ _*prošle noći*"_, ali samo zato što mi je _"noćas sam te sanjao"_ ritmički nekako nedovršeno. Potpuno mi prirodno zvuči _"znaš šta sam *noćas* sanjao?" _ili _"*noćas* je nestajalo struje"._

Meni je večeras veče koje dolazi, ako je još dan, ili veče koje je prošlo, ako je sada ponoć, u svakom slučaju današnje veče. Noćas mi je protekla noć, ako upotrebim perfekat, ili sledeća noć, ako upotrebim prezent ili futur, u svakom slučaju noć koja se odnosi na danas. Pa i danas je, dok je dan, dan koji je u toku ili, u ponoć, dan koji je na izmaku. Jedino je sinoć samo prošlo i to jučerašnje veče i jutros samo prošlo i to današnje jutro.

RMS u svakom slučaju za noćas kaže ovako:



> *нoћас* прил. *а.* _прошле, протекле, последње ноћи._ — Ноћас сам мало санка спала. _НПХ._ *б.* _ове ноћи, у овој ноћи._ — Влајков крупан глас загрме...: Ко то лупа ноћас? _Ранк._ *в.* _идуће, наредне ноћи, прве ноћи која настаје._ — Многи су се решили да у току следеће ноћи беже. —Сејаће нас ноћас из воза. _Јак._


 
I slično za letos:



> *лeтoс,* ијек. љeтoс, прил. _у току овога (прошлог или идућег) лета (тј. оног које је ближе). _— И онда још хоће да убију оне људе што су љетос ишли у сабор. _Тур. _Љетос ће нам бити добра и напретка. _Љуб._


----------



## Veverica

Verovatno dakle većina može da se koristi u oba slučaja, a upotreba različitih vremena objašnjava u kom su značenju upotrebljeni... E sad svakom će nešto zvučati manje odnosno više prirodno.


----------



## DenisBiH

Veverica said:


> Verovatno dakle većina može da se koristi u oba slučaja, a upotreba različitih vremena objašnjava u kom su značenju upotrebljeni... E sad svakom će nešto zvučati manje odnosno više prirodno.




Da, ali čim nekome djeluje ovo ili ono neprirodno izgubila se, ili se gubi, ta asocijacija tog -s sa "ovaj, nebitno prošli ili budući". Baš me sad zanima odakle toliko produktivan sufiks ili "sufiks": ljetos, noćas, večeras, zimus, jesenas...ne mogu povezati to -s ni sa čim.

Recimo što se tiče ljetos ili zimus, meni je to isključivo za prošlo ljeto ili zimu.

Filozofi bi možda rekli da gubimo vezu sa prirodom i prirodnim ritmom života kakav je bio prije masovne urbanizacije.


----------



## Veverica

"Noćas će pasti kiša", ovo mi prirodnije zvuči od "Noćas izlazimo". Za mene je tu dakle moguća dvostruka upotreba. Letos i zimus su mi uvek prošlost, ali znam sigurno da se na jugu Srbije govori i za budućnost. U suštini praktično je nemoguće da dodje do zabune zbog različitih vremena tako da nije ni bitno


----------



## DenisBiH

Evo i šta Ranko Matasović kaže (Poredbeno-povijesna gramatika hrvatskog jezika) po pitanju etimologije.



> § 278 U slavenskim jezicima postoje i druge osnove pokaznih zamjenica, npr. osnova *si- < (bsl. *śi-; usp. lit. šis, ši, ie. *k'i-; usp. lat. -c u hi-c, hae-c, ho-c). U stsl. pokazna zamjenica od te osnove ima N jd. sь (m.), si (ž.), se (sr.), G jd. sego (m. i sr.), seję (ž.) itd., tj. mijenja se kao palataina zamjenička osnova. *Ta je zamjenica u hrvatskom do danas očuvana samo kao sufiks u dana-s, noća-s, ljeto-s* i sličnim izrazima, no u dijalektima se upotrebljava i danas...


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Baš me sad zanima odakle toliko produktivan sufiks ili "sufiks": ljetos, noćas, večeras, zimus, jesenas...ne mogu povezati to -s ni sa čim.


 
To "s" dolazi od praslovenskog *sь koje je značilo "ovaj" i ima ga i u našem "sinoć" i u ruskom "сейчас" и "сегодня".

(Dok sam video post ti si već pogledao Matasovića. )


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> To "s" dolazi od praslovenskog *sь koje je značilo "ovaj" i ima ga i u našem "sinoć" i u ruskom "сейчас" и "сегодня".
> 
> (Dok sam video post ti si već pogledao Matasovića. )




Iz etimološke perspektive mnogo je jasnije ovo značenje i prošlog i sadašnjeg i budućeg. Inače, baš fini primjeri fosilizacije.


----------



## phosphore

Interesantno je i što sada kada smo izgubili svest o izvornom značenju "leto ovo" govorimo "gde ćeš na more ovo leto?" i "gde si bio ovo leto?".

Ovi "sinoć, jutros, danas, večeras, noćas" ipak se drže takvi kakvi su mada me je iznenadila zabuna koja je nastala ovde.


----------



## kudikamo

Prema _Velikom rječniku hrvatskog jezika _Vladimira Anića:

sinoć = tijekom večeri jučerašnjeg dana

noćas= 1. u noći koja je prošla, protekle noći; 2. (*razgovorno*) ove noći koja dolazi


----------



## DenisBiH

Po Rječniku bosanskog jezika Instituta za jezik Sarajevo:




> sinoć pril. - *prošle noći*, jučer uvečer
> noćas pril. - u noći koja je prošla, protekle noći, ove noći


----------



## kloie

DenisBiH said:


> Po Rječniku bosanskog jezika Instituta za jezik Sarajevo:


Thanks this really helped me.


----------



## wanipa

*Mod note: threads merged*

Bok!

What does "noćas" mean?

If it's "tonight", then how to say last night?

Besides "Laku noć", how would be "noć" defined? After 9 pm? 10 pm? or 11 pm?

Hvala!


----------



## bragpipes

The tonight-vs-last night, noćas-vs-sinoć debate is a hot topic that will never be resolved.  Search for "noćas vs sinoć" on google and you'll get a wordreference discussion on this topic.  

No one can agree on this topic.

Having that said, I would use "noćas" for "tonight" and I think that with time, through the influence of danas, noćas will become the more common word.


----------



## kloie

Nocas-tonight,this night
Sinoc-last night
Nocas mi se ne spava-I'm not sleepy tonight.
Sinoc nisi bila tu-you were not here last night.


----------

